# [Solved] Dhcpcd gives me a link local address

## 0x9fff00

My WiFi card is Mediatek MT7630E with the driver from https://github.com/neurobin/MT7630E.

```
# lspci -k

...

03:00.0 Network controller: MEDIATEK Corp. MT7630e 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter

   Subsystem: Foxconn International, Inc. MT7630e 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter

   Kernel driver in use: mt7630e

   Kernel modules: mt7630e

...

```

```
# ip link

...

4: wlp3s0f0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST> mtu 1500 qdisc noop state DOWN mode DEFAULT group default qlen 1000

    link/ether <wifi card mac address> brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

...

```

```
# iw dev

phy#0

   Interface wlp3s0f0

      ifindex 4

      wdev 0x1

      addr <wifi card mac address>

      type managed

```

```
# wpa_supplicant -Dnl80211,wext -i wlp3s0f0 -c <(wpa_passphrase <ssid> <password>)

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

wlp3s0f0: SME: Trying to authenticate with <router mac address> (SSID=<ssid> freq=<frequency>)

wlp3s0f0: Trying to associate with <router mac address> (SSID=<ssid> freq=<frequency>)

wlp3s0f0: Associated with <router mac address>

wlp3s0f0: CTRL-EVENT-SUBNET-STATUS-UPDATE status=0

wlp3s0f0: CTRL-EVENT-REGDOM-CHANGE init=COUNTRY_IE type=COUNTRY alpha2=SE

wlp3s0f0: WPA: Key negotiation completed with <router mac address> [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]

wlp3s0f0: CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to <router mac address> completed [id=0 id_str=]

```

```
# dhcpcd -d wlp3s0f0

dhcpcd-6.11.3 starting

...

wlp3s0f0: delaying IPv6 router solicitation for 0.1 seconds

wlp3s0f0: delaying IPv4 for 0.4 seconds

wlp3s0f0: soliciting an IPv6 router

wlp3s0f0: sending Router Solicitation

wlp3s0f0: soliciting a DHCP lease

wlp3s0f0: sending DISCOVER (xid 0xae0b16de), next in 3.5 seconds

wlp3s0f0: sending DISCOVER (xid 0xae0b16de), next in 8.0 seconds

wlp3s0f0: sending Router Solicitation

wlp3s0f0: using IPv4LL address 169.254.201.233

wlp3s0f0: adding route to 169.254.0.0/16

wlp3s0f0: ARP announcing 169.254.201.233 (1 of 2), next in 2.0 seconds

wlp3s0f0: executing `/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks' IPV4LL

```

dmesg: https://gist.github.com/0x9fff00/807e3298b3df7eaf59ea57d673497500

I only get a link local address, so I can't connect to the internet. All other devices connected to the network work, and the WiFi card works in Arch Linux and Windows.

Edit: I solved it by enabling the RT2800PCI option in the kernel configuration.Last edited by 0x9fff00 on Mon Jan 22, 2018 6:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

0x9fff00,

```
[  480.176174] wlp3s0f0: authenticate with <router mac address>

[  480.183718] wlp3s0f0: send auth to <router mac address> (try 1/3)

[  480.185128] wlp3s0f0: authenticated

[  480.185638] wlp3s0f0: associate with <router mac address> (try 1/3)

[ 480.189005] wlp3s0f0: RX AssocResp from <router mac address> (capab=0x1431 status=0 aid=3)

[ 496.155660] wlp3s0f0: deauthenticating from <router mac address> by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)
```

That shows that its working but you asked it to stop. That's what Reason: 3 means.

The usual cause of this is more that one network controller trying to use wpa_supplicant at the same time.

This is supported by the cycling shown in dmesg. 

How do you start your WiFi?

There it a lot of debug junk in dmesg. Some debug options interfere with normal device operation.

They are intended for debugging the code, not individual connection issues. Turn this off.

----------

## 0x9fff00

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> That shows that its working but you asked it to stop. That's what Reason: 3 means.

 

That's because I pressed ctrl+C to run another command. After that I ran wpa_supplicant again with the -B option.

Here is the output from ping that shows that it's not working:

```
# ping -c 4 8.8.8.8

PING 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8) 56(84) bytes of data.

From 169.254.201.233 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable

From 169.254.201.233 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable

From 169.254.201.233 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable

From 169.254.201.233 icmp_seq=4 Destination Host Unreachable

--- 8.8.8.8 ping statistics ---

4 packets transmitted, 0 received, +4 errors, 100% packet loss, time 3056ms

pipe 4
```

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> How do you start your WiFi?

 

Like this:

```
# wpa_supplicant -B -Dnl80211,wext -i wlp3s0f0 -c <(wpa_passphrase <ssid> <password>)

# dhcpcd wlp3s0f0
```

I've tried the ncurses versions of NetworkManager and Wicd too, but they didn't work either.

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> There it a lot of debug junk in dmesg. Some debug options interfere with normal device operation.
> 
> They are intended for debugging the code, not individual connection issues. Turn this off.

 

What do you mean? How do I do that?

----------

